# New bike time



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I am looking at replacing my beloved but beat up Liv Intrigue. I LOVE this bike, especially after I upgraded the suspension to a Pike 130-160 and a Monarch. But I want a full carbon frame, 1x, and at least a 5" dropper. 

What I have loved about this bike is the ease of it. It’s been perfect for trail/all mountain riding, or the occasion day of DH at the lifts, even a bit of jumping. Climbs well, eats up the chunk on the descents, fun on the little jumps..
Short list:
Waiting to try the new carbon Intrigue

Demoed:
Pivot 5.5 - really loved it
Specialized Stumpjumper loved it
Yeti Beti, hated ut demoed it twice just to make sure…

waiting to try
New Intrigue
Santa Cruz 5010
"" Bronson
Juliana Roubion

Part of the final decision may be limiting selection to what my #1 shop can do for me.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Which bike will your shop carry?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh yeah.. add Trance to the list. *
My #1 LBS carries Liv, Giant, Santa Cruz, Juliana, Ibis, Transition 
*theres the whole thing about the spec on a w's bike vs a unisex bike... I'm going to look that that very carefully


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the Mach 5.5 formica, and like you, I love it. The 160 front, 140 rear, really works. I was skeptical, but after I demoing it, I knew it was the one for me. I especially like the way it climbs. I custom built mine. It's a nice contrast between my Knolly Warden also.

https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/kboyer,23340/setup,36601


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

formica said:


> Oh yeah.. add Trance to the list. *
> My #1 LBS carries Liv, Giant, Santa Cruz, Juliana, Ibis, Transition
> *theres the whole thing about the spec on a w's bike vs a unisex bike... I'm going to look that that very carefully


Oh what fun. the only kind of shopping I enjoy.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Yay! New bike time! 

Since you said full carbon:
What wheelsize are you looking for? If I was looking at 29ers, the Ibis Ripmo would be on my list. For 650b, I’d look at the Mojo 3. The HD4 looks a bit too slack for what you’re looking for. 

How about the Transition Scout? Rocky Mountain also has a few bikes too.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Don't love the Ibis, been on one. 27.5i is the weapon of choice.
I may look at RM but I really want to stick with what shop #1 offers. They do have Transition but that has not been on my radar.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm in the same boat as you and the Ibis Mojo 3 is one that I'm really interested in. What don't you like about Ibis? I'm coming off an almost 15 yr old Turner so, everything is going to be great.  I test rode the Niner Rip and I liked that. I was really surprised by how well it pedaled and the all the energy went forwards momentum. I was more awestruck how nimble it was for 29 wheels. Unfortunately, I live in an area that only demos Treks and Specialized.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

FWIW I have a Mojo 3 and absolutely love it. It came with a Pike up front, but I wound up swapping out the 1x11 drivetrain for a 2x11 as I just couldn't find enough gear spread and needed a lower granny for the crazy local hill climbs.

For an all day up/down bike in the back country, regardless of brand there's a LOT to be said for a 27+ bike with short chainstays and not so slack you get that truckasaurus steering in tight stuff and don't get incessant pedal strike when the rocks and moto ruts get deep. IMO the wider tires just give you a little more margin to deal with the inevitable crappy tread situations that crop up.

Now if the <insert expletive string> smoke would just go away for good...:madman:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

When I rode one before, I felt I was way too far forward over the front of the bike. 

And now LBS tells me Santa Cruz has completely changed their bikes for 2019 so no point in riding this year's version.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

formica said:


> When I rode one before, I felt I was way too far forward over the front of the bike.
> 
> And now LBS tells me Santa Cruz has completely changed their bikes for 2019 so no point in riding this year's version.


I'm not sure I agree with there's no point trying this years version. It means you can prolly get it at a good discount.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Good point, feel silly that I buy everything they tell me.  Flip side of that is my size is usually sold out end of season. Never hurts to enquire with the tribe even if there aren't demos available.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

One of my riding buddies is also looking at a new Intrigue to replace her old one. She demoed the carbon one this past weekend at our local mtb festival we held. She gushed - said that bike just wants to go fast, period. We don't have really long, sustained climbs, a lot of short punchy ones and maybe mileish techy, gradual climbs out here. I'd encourage you to try it out!


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Spot Rollik or Mayhem and YT Jeffsy are others that caught my eye. The Canyon Spectral is one that is a great value but I've been reading enough stories that I'm not convinced of their longevity, although their customer service is well liked. Have you tried the Turner Flux by chance? I'm curious how that compares to the Ibis Mojo 3.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I can't wait to try the carbon Intrigue. Reading the specs my only complaint is the short dropper post and the 150 in front. On my 2015 intrigue I put a 160-130 Pike on the front and that made it amazing. I think the short dropper is BS - I have the same one on the current bike and if I want to take it to the jumps I have to manually lower it into the frame which is a real nuisance.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

formica said:


> I can't wait to try the carbon Intrigue. Reading the specs my only complaint is the short dropper post and the 150 in front. On my 2015 intrigue I put a 160-130 Pike on the front and that made it amazing. I think the short dropper is BS - I have the same one on the current bike and if I want to take it to the jumps I have to manually lower it into the frame which is a real nuisance.


I hear you on the dropper. I'm going to be seeing if I can fit a 150mm dropper on my bike because I'm really tired of having any little bit of seatpost sticking up out of the bike when I'm trying to jump. The whole point of having a dropper is NOT to have the need to manually drop the post.

RS stopped making the 160mm Pikes and only leave their long travel to the Lyriks now. If they're looking to keep the costs down (Lyriks are more than Pikes AFAIK), I wouldn't be surprised if that's why.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Got my demo in on the new 2109 Intrigue but don't have time for a full write up right now...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

On the RS site they still show 160mm travel for the Pike so a new air shaft will bump it up. They also spec 170mm cranks on all sizes except XS so changing to a 165mm crank gains you 5mm of space for a dropper. The OneUp dropper comes set at 170mm and the travel can be changed to any length with a small shim. If you need it set at 148mm, it can do it.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

LBS will change 4" to 5" at no charge so why fuss with all that other stuff?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Update, purchased the Liv Intrigue 1 a couple of weeks ago. I love the changes they made.
Carbon frame
180 rotors
slight geometry changes to head tube and seat tube
1x11
4" dropper is plenty

Trying to think of what else but I love it.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice!

Picture?


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

formica said:


> Update, purchased the Liv Intrigue 1 a couple of weeks ago. I love the changes they made.
> Carbon frame
> 180 rotors
> slight geometry changes to head tube and seat tube
> ...


The color?? 

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Right now I'm teed off at what a pain it is to resize and upload the photos to mtbr. It's so.....2000.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BopwpATlAE6/


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

I was wondering if you were going to get that. Glad you like it and wow! What amazing scenery! I don't think I would ever ride fast since I'd be too busy looking at everything!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice bike and scenery. Glad you like the bike. I just got into mountain biking and I started with a cheap Wal-Mart one. I wanted to make sure I wanted to do this. Last month I got a Liv Tempt 3 and love it. I'm not ready for one as nice as yours. Some day.

Keep up with the reports. I love reading on other's bikes.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Eeeeee! Yay! So exciting! That's the bike that I am holding out for next year. Tell us more about why you love it!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yee haw!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Sorry I've been so busy the last few days.
lessee... what do I love...
It rides really light. Technically it's only 1/2# lighter than my older Intrigue, but it feels much lighters.
Something in the cockpit set up engages shoulders and core more; I have a problem with most bikes of occasional hand numbness and that is minimized. The upgraded brakes with 180 rotors are awesome, I even had a 20 descent last weekend with no hand fatitue.
Love the 1x11 set up, down to a 50 in the back. Combined with the new hub, omg, ultimate slow speed control and reduced angles of engagement in the hub.
Wanders less on climbs.
Very nice handling on up and down switchbacks
Eats up anything I throw at it in the rocky trail/roll down drop dept.
Feels playful... if I were better at jumps I'm sure it would be easy to handle
I'm sure there's more, that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Sounds perfect!


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

formica said:


> Sorry I've been so busy the last few days.
> lessee... what do I love...
> It rides really light. Technically it's only 1/2# lighter than my older Intrigue, but it feels much lighters.
> Something in the cockpit set up engages shoulders and core more; I have a problem with most bikes of occasional hand numbness and that is minimized. The upgraded brakes with 180 rotors are awesome, I even had a 20 descent last weekend with no hand fatitue.
> ...


Wow, you'd make a great salesperson.

Glad you are lovin' the new bike!!!


----------

